# Problème: Aucun matériel wifi installé



## Macduff (3 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

C'est la première fois que je poste sur ces forums sérieusement, et malheureusement c'est parce que j'ai un sérieux problème qui m'inquiète beaucoup.

Alors voilà, je suis sur un MacBook Pro 15 pouces acheté début 2011, sous 10.7.5 (j'ai skippé Mountain Lion, je comptais passer sous Maverick bientôt). J'utilisais mon Mac le plus normalement du monde quand mon wifi s'est coupé . J'ai essayé de le reconnecter, mais j'ai découvert que cône wifi restais vide car il n'y avais plus de matériel wifi installé.

Après une recherche rapide sur le net, rien de ce que j'ai pu trouvé n'a pu m'aider ni me rassurer. C'est pourquoi je sollicites votre aide directement.

Quelles sont les procédures basiques/avancés pour essayer de résoudre le problème ? Est-ce possible de se connecter sur internet malgré ce problème (post depuis un iPhone) ? Vais je devoir passer impérativement par la case SAV ?

C'est le 1er vrai problème que je rencontre en 2ans d'utilisation, et je suis inquiet à l'idée de devoir payer cher un SAV pour résoudre ce problème (étant actuellement dans une période difficile financièrement).

Toute aide est la bienvenue, merci


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Décembre 2013)

Quelle est ton installation ?
Box pour accéder à internet ? Routeur ?
Ton réseau wifi est-il celui de la box/routeur (et as-tu vérifié que tout fonctionne de ce côté là?) ou celui de borne(s), par exemple Apple (express ou extrême) reliée(s) à la box/routeur (et as-tu vérifié la ou les bornes ?).
Sinon, du côté Mac que t'indique "À propos de ce Mac" dans le menu pomme après avoir cliqué sur le bouton "Rapport système" de la fenêtre qui s'affiche, dans l'onglet Réseau -> Wifi ?
Dans le paragraphe "Interfaces", il trouve bien une carte, ou non ? 

Tu peux toujours accéder à internet en filaire, en reliant ton Mac à ta box/routeur avec un câble éthernet. Évidemment, ça nécessite une certaine proximité des appareils...


----------



## Macduff (3 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Quelle est ton installation ?
> Box pour accéder à internet ? Routeur ?
> Ton réseau wifi est-il celui de la box/routeur (et as-tu vérifié que tout fonctionne de ce côté là?) ou celui de borne(s), par exemple Apple (express ou extrême) reliée(s) à la box/routeur (et as-tu vérifié la ou les bornes ?).
> Sinon, du côté Mac que t'indique "À propos de ce Mac" dans le menu pomme après avoir cliqué sur le bouton "Rapport système" de la fenêtre qui s'affiche, dans l'onglet Réseau -> Wifi ?
> ...



Actuellement je suis en box SFR pour ce qui est de l'accès à internet. Je me connecte directement sur la box, pas par le biais d'une borne.
Je n'ai pas accès à ma box tout de suite, donc je ne peux pas vérifier avec un câble ethernet. Mais je connecte mon iPhone en wifi sur la même box sans problème, donc je ne pense pas que le problème concerne la box.

Concernant l'onglet Réseau -> Wifi voici mots, pour mots tout ce qu'il se trouve dedans:

Version des logiciels:
CoreWLAN:            2.1.3(213.1)
CoreWLANKit:        1.0.3(103.2)
Menu Extra:           7.2(720.1)
module configd:     7.4.1(741.1)
Information Système:     7.0(700.3)
Famille IO80211:    4.2(420.3)
Diagnostique Wi-Fi: 1.0.2(102)
Utilitaire AirPort :    6.3.1(631.4)

C'est tout ce qu'il y a. 
Est-ce qu'il manque quelque chose ? Si oui qu'est-ce que ça signifie ?
Comment savoir si c'est un problème matériel (carte wifi foutue) ou logiciel (mise à jour, formater, nettoyage de mémoire...) ?


----------



## Macduff (3 Décembre 2013)

Je up pour ajouter que je peux me connecter avec un câble ethernet à ma box. (ouf)
Le problème c'est que celle ci est installée dans un endroit tout sauf confortable pour travailler et j'ai pas de câble ethernet de 10m de long 
J'espère un peu d'aide, si des personnes ont connu ce genre de problème précédemment.

Après recherches sur les forums, des posts assez vieux mentionnent le problème.

Est-ce que vous me conseillez de mettre a jour Lion pour Maverick ?
Les anciens posts mentionnent une réinitialisation SMC. Qu'est-ce que c'est et comment l'effectuer ?
Est-ce utile d'appeler l'assistance Apple ? Va-t-elle juste me dire de faire mes mises a jour ou d'envoyer ma bécane au SAV ?

Voilà, j'espère quelques réponses car j'ai vraiment du mal a travailler autrement qu'en Wifi


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Décembre 2013)

Il y a donc manifestement un problème avec la carte wifi de ton ordinateur.
Un passage dans un AppleStore semble nécessaire.
Ceci étant, si ton mac est hors garanti, ancien et/ou que la réparation est d'un coût qui te semble prohibitif, ou tout simplement que tu n' as pas le temps de t'occuper de ça pour le moment, il y a toujours la solution d'utiliser un dongle WIFI que tu branches sur un port USB (une "clé USB" WIFI). Il y en a pléthore pour des prix vraiment abordables...

Pour info, ton rapport système devrait te signaler la présence d'une interface wifi, quelque chose qui ressemble à ça :

  Interfaces*:
  en0*:
  Type de carte*:	AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0x117)
  Version du programme interne*:	Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (6.30.223.154.45)
  Adresse MAC*:	84:38:35:4d:63:92
  Locale*:	ETSI
  Code du pays*:	FR
  Modes PHY pris en charge*:	802.11 a/b/g/n/ac


----------



## Macduff (5 Décembre 2013)

Up avec une bonne nouvelle ! 

En checkant ma garantie, je me suis rendu compte que j'avais un Apple Care qui courait jusqu'en 2014. 
Ni une, ni deux, j'appelle l'assistance Apple. Après une dizaine de minutes d'attente (youpi), une gentille Stéphanie entame la conversation. Après quelques questions d'usage et la création d'une session test, elle me demande de redémarrer l'ordinateur et de lancer le mode Restauration du mac (CMD + ALT + R avant le son du redémarrage).

Et là Shazam, Abracadrabra, miracle de St. Moore... l'icône du Wifi decida d'arrêter de me troller et revint à la vie.

Je n'ai même pas choisi une des options qu'OS X Utility me proposait (restaurer a partir de Time Machine, réinstaller une nouvelle copie de Lion...), j'ai immédiatement redemarré mon mac pour constater que l'icône Wifi était toujours à sa place, comme si il n'avait jamais disparu.

Donc voilà, toujours incompréhensible mais problème réglé. En tout cas,merci à toi Bigdidou pour tes réponses et les pistes que tu m'a donné.


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Décembre 2013)

Merci pour ton retour, plutôt.
Un reset de la PRAM peut donc faire réapparaître une carte WIFI qui a mystérieusement disparue.
Bon à savoir, je je met dans un coin de mon cerveau.


----------

